# new member



## kate0225 (Feb 11, 2004)

Hi cat lovers! I'm new to the board and wanted to introduce myself. My name is Kate and my boyfriend and I have 2 five year old bengals, Khali and Boaz. I'll try to figure out how to post pics later! I have quite a few questions that some of you may be able to help me answer! Talk to you all very soon!


----------



## Chocolate (Feb 5, 2004)

Hi kate, welcome to cat forum.  If you look up on the top right, you can see "cat photos" if you click on that it will take you to a page and at the top right of that there is "upload pictures". There is another way of doing it i think, but thats the way i did it.


----------



## PrincessClaire (Jan 16, 2004)

Hi kate and welcome cannot wait to see those pictures


----------



## Mike (Jan 27, 2004)

Hi Kate and welcome! If you are looking for information about your cats, you have certainly come to the right place. A quick browse of the forum answered a lot of my own questions.

I am looking forward to seeing the pictures, when you get them posted.

Mike


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Hello Kate and welcome to the cat forum!


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Welcome to Cat Forum!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum and make sure to upload some pictures in our cat photos section!


----------



## CATTYBIRD (Jan 24, 2004)

Hi.


----------



## karaokekat (Jan 14, 2004)

Welcome!


----------



## Sam (Jul 8, 2003)

Welcome to Cat Forum! Can't wait to see your bengals!!!


----------



## sentimentalgirl (Jan 29, 2004)

Hi Kate! Looking forward to seeing your pics!


----------



## Annissa (Dec 9, 2003)

Hi Kate! 

Kate is one of my favorite names.


----------



## stormy (Dec 7, 2003)

Hello and welcome!!!
I can't wait to see pictures of your babies!!! @@@


----------



## JungleKitty (Jan 4, 2004)

Hi and WELCOME to the forum! I LOVE bangles! So exotic! You came to right place if you are looking for kitty advice! Looking forward to chatting with you.
-Sarah


----------

